# FR: ne … rien  - place de la négation



## bjankovic

In a negative expression formed using a compund tense or dual-verb construction, is "rien" placed after the first conjugated verb or after the infinitive verb?

For example:
(1) Il n'a rien mangé. OR (2) Il n'a mangé rien.


----------



## Donaldos

After the auxiliary, just like _pas _and many other similar words.

_Je n'ai pas mangé.
Je n'ai *rien* mangé.
Je n'ai plus mangé.
Je n'ai jamais mangé._

etc.


----------



## tilt

_Rien _works exactly like _pas _or other negative words associated with _ne_ (_plus_, _jamais_, etc.):
- Présent :_ Il ne mange rien.
_- Passé composé :_ Il n'a rien mangé.
_ - Impératif présent :_ Ne mange rien !
_- Impératif inifinitif : _Ne rien manger !
_


----------



## aircraft

I am confused by the word order of "ne rien comprendre à ..", and "ne comprendre rien à ...", which word order is correct? or both?

And with the presence of "y", it seems "n'y comprendre rien à ..." is the correct form. Can we say "ne rien y comprendre à ..."?

thanks a lot!


----------



## lucas-sp

Are you asking about negation with infinitives? Because there isn't really a special case here. In the non-conjugated form, the negation goes before the infinitive:

ne pas avoir de temps
ne rien comprendre à ce point de vue
etc.

In conjugated forms, then the negating adverbs go around the verb:

Je n'ai pas de temps.
Je ne comprends rien à ce point de vue. 
etc.

The "y" replaces the "à + X" phrase, so it's rare that you'll have both of them.


----------



## CapnPrep

aircraft said:


> I am confused by the word order of "ne rien comprendre à ..", and "ne comprendre rien à ...", which word order is correct? or both?


Both are correct, but you should stick with the first one, as lucas-sp indicated. Putting _rien_ after the infinitive is possible in literary French, or if _rien_ is followed by a complement (which may be the case in your example), but a non-native speaker who uses this order will probably just be considered wrong.



aircraft said:


> And with the presence of "y", it seems "n'y comprendre rien à ..." is the correct form. Can we say "ne rien y comprendre à ..."?


Again, it's better to put _rien_ before the infinitive, and _ne rien y comprendre_ is correct. _N'y rien comprendre_ is also possible, but only in literary style.

See also the following threads:
FR: n'y rien comprendre
c'est à n'y rien comprendre


----------



## aircraft

merci lucas-sp et CapnPrep.

I intended to start a new thread for  my question. I do not know that the negation goes before the infinitive  and after the conjugated form at that time). However, I don't know why,  my threads goes here and this thread is just relevant to my question

Now, thanks for your help, I think for standard French, the following phrases are better:
"ne  rien comprendre à .." --- For infinitive. This is the better form, no the  only one, cause put 'rien' after the infinitive is also possible.
"ne rien y comprendre à .." --- For infitive with "y". The better but not the only form, cause "n'y rien comprendre" is also possible.
'ne comprends rien à...' --- For conjugated form, the only correct form.
'n'y comprends rien à...' --- For conjugated form with 'y'. the only correct form.


----------



## Alsewa

Hi,

I have looked through all my grammar books and searched the internet but I wasn't able to find out which word order is correct: "Je n'ai rien pu faire" or "Je n'ai pu rien faire"?
I recall that there is something special about negative sentences including modal auxiliaries such as pouvoir, vouloir, devoir, savoir but I have forgotten the details. Thanks for your help.


----------



## lauramaitland

Je n'ai rien envie de faire.   or is it Je n'ai envie de rien faire.


----------



## Maître Capello

Your first suggestion is fine, but the second one sounds odd because the two parts of the negation (_ne_ and _rien_) seem to modify different verbs (_avoir_ and _faire_, respectively).

_Je *n'*ai *rien* envie de faire_. = I don't feel like doing anything.

There is however an alternative solution:

_J'ai envie de *ne rien* faire_. = I feel like doing nothing.

Anyway, if the complement of _envie de_ is not an infinitive but a noun or pronoun, you would say:

_Je *n'*ai envie de *rien*_. = I don't fancy anything.


----------



## Loanne

CapnPrep said:


> Il serait maintenant impossible à aucun de nous, de *se* rien rappeler de lui. (_Madame Bovary_, p. 13-14)



J'hésite un peu sur la position de "rien" avec les verbes pronominaux.

On peut aussi dire "Il serait impossible de rien se rappeler de lui." ? ou "se rien rappeler" seulement est possible ?


----------



## Maître Capello

La phrase de Flaubert est littéraire et désuète. Le sens de _rien_ y est positif et non négatif, c'est-à-dire que _rien_ signifie dans ce cas _quoi que ce soit_ (= _anything_). Il ne faut pas l'imiter si vous voulez être compris de nos jours.

Il faut ainsi distinguer :

_Il serait impossible de se *rien* rappeler de lui_ () (pas faux, mais très littéraire et désuet)
_Il serait impossible de *rien* se rappeler de lui_  (familier, même sens que la phrase suivante avec _ne_*)
_Il serait impossible de *ne rien* se rappeler de lui_  = It would be impossible *not* to remember anything about him.
_Il serait impossible de se rappeler *quoi que ce soit* de lui_  = It would be impossible to remember anything about him.

* Voir FR: Negation (pas, rien, plus, personne, etc.) without "ne" in colloquial speech.


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> _Il serait impossible de se *rien* rappeler de lui_ () (pas faux, mais très littéraire et désuet)
> _Il serait impossible de *rien* se rappeler de lui_  (familier, même sens que la phrase suivante avec _ne_*)
> _Il serait impossible de *ne rien* se rappeler de lui_  = It would be impossible *not* to remember anything about him.


Pas d'accord pour la seconde phrase qui, dans une langue peut-être désuète et littéraire, équivaut à la première, comme dans cet exemple :
_Elle se plaignait d'une grande faiblesse de mémoire ; il lui était *impossible de rien se rappeler* de ce qui s'était passé._
Bulletin de la Société de médecine homoeopathique de Paris
_Il est impossible de rien se rappeler nettement de ce prodigieux travail._
L'Espagne


----------



## Maître Capello

Sauf que dans la langue familière, elle signifie exactement le contraire, d'où ambiguïté, d'où mon pouce baissé. En bref, c'est un tour qu'il ne faut pas imiter de nos jours, au risque de ne pas être compris, a fortiori pour des apprenants du français.


----------



## Bezoard

Certes, mais nous évoquions plutôt le style de Madame Bovary !


----------



## Loanne

Alors, dans ce cas on dit comment ?

"Je ne me suis rien rappelé" est correct ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui : _Je *ne* me suis *rien* rappelé_.


----------

